# Run and Gun



## lonewolf247 (Jan 5, 2015)

Over the years, I have learned to enjoy still hunting, but have always been a dog hunter, and still love to hunt with hounds!  I took this one yesterday on a dog hunt.  A one dog race sent this one flying by me!  I usually pride myself in 1 shot, per kill, but was glad to have my semi auto yeaterday. 

Anyhow, here's one for the dog hunters! Sorry I don't have the hound in the picture. I owe him one!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice looking deer. Congratulations.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats on a nice one!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 6, 2015)

Good deal.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 6, 2015)

nice!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks guys!  We are a small area of the state still allowing dog hunting. It'slowly dieing out but hopefully it'll be around a little longer!


----------



## Rulo (Jan 10, 2015)

Well said!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 10, 2015)

Way to go man...good buck....I used to live around Baskin ....we doghunted on some national forest around that area....might have been called the Big woods ...I cant remember. ..it was early 80...anyway keep it up


----------



## Son (Jan 26, 2015)

Some of the toughest venison i've ever ate was run by hounds or wounded one day, and finally finished off the next. But back in my hound days, it was the chase and hounds that i enjoyed most.


----------



## buck1 (Feb 23, 2015)

good deal


----------



## Osceola Guy (Feb 23, 2016)

Good one you got there! In all honesty, in my family lease in Alabama we had a adjacent dog hunting club on the westward end our 850 acre lease that never caused any problems with our group. We killed a many of 100-120 class bucks that were chased by their hounds. We'd return their hounds so I feel we deserved the deer we killed in front of them. It was not very often they crossed over cause they had about 2800 acres in their lease. Unfortunately they lost their rights to dog hunt in that area(Henry Co) and now we are overrun with coyotes. I actually think they helped keep the yotes under control.


----------

